# Die fünf besten Rollenspiele des Jahrzehnts



## AndreLinken (22. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die fünf besten Rollenspiele des Jahrzehnts * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die fünf besten Rollenspiele des Jahrzehnts *


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

Vier von denen habe ich durch gespielt und eins davon habe ich nur durch Mods verschönert. Wer errät, welches Spiel das ist?


----------



## Shalica (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vier von denen habe ich durch gespielt und eins davon habe ich nur durch Mods verschönert. Wer errät, welches Spiel das ist?



Kann ja nur TW3 sein


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2019)

ausschließlich titel aus westlicher produktion?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ausschließlich titel aus westlicher produktion?



Der Witcher kommt aus Polen, also aus östlicher Richtung.


----------



## xaan (22. Dezember 2019)

Persona 5 verdient imo einen Platz in dieser Liste. Pillars of Eternity dagegen ist eher was für Nostalgiker.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2019)

An sich stimme ich der Liste zu, würde persönlich allerdings Mass Effect 2 rausnehmen, da es aus meiner Sicht ein reinrassiger 3rd Person Shooter ist, wenn auch mit recht ausgedehnten Storyelementen. Stattdessen würde ich Disco Elysium in die Liste aufnehmen, einfach weil es meiner Meinung nach die beste Umsetzung des Konzepts Pen & Paper Rollenspiel (und da hat das Genre eben seine Wurzeln) am Computer ist.

Über Skyrim kann man evtl. auch streiten. Es ist zwar ein gutes Spiel und ja irgendwie auch ein Rollenspiel ... aber während es eine gute Sandbox und ein gutes Spiel ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall ein gutes Rollenspiel. Aber ich gebe zu: Hier habe ich meine ganz eigene Definition von Rollenspiel. Für mich ist das Ding einfach viel zu flach in Sachen Rollenspielelemente, Questdesign und Charakterdesign, alles typische Bethesdaprobleme. Dafür ist die Spielwelt schön gemacht und das Erkunden macht halt sehr viel Spaß, weil man überall etwas entdecken kann.




xaan schrieb:


> Persona 5 verdient imo einen Platz in dieser Liste. Pillars of Eternity dagegen ist eher was für Nostalgiker.



Persona 5 doch auch, nur halt für die JRPG/Anime/Manga-Nostalgiker. Davon abgesehen: Warum sollte ein Spiel für Nostalgiker Abzüge bekommen und modernere Konzepte bevorzugt werden? Der Unterschied liegt doch nicht im Spielspaß, sondern in der Zielgruppe.


----------



## lori1860 (22. Dezember 2019)

Skyrim als Rollenspiel zu bezeichnen ist schon der Hammer
Das ist,wenn überhaupt, ein weichgespültes Grafikadventure,mehr nicht

Wizardry 7,bestes RPG ever


----------



## xaan (22. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Persona 5 doch auch, nur halt für die JRPG/Anime/Manga-Nostalgiker. Davon abgesehen: Warum sollte ein Spiel für Nostalgiker Abzüge bekommen und modernere Konzepte bevorzugt werden? Der Unterschied liegt doch nicht im Spielspaß, sondern in der Zielgruppe.



Persona 5 ist mitnichten nur für Nostalgiker. Es ist in nahezu allen Dingen, die es tut einzigartig. Angefangen beim Setting in einer modernen Großstadt. Einem absolut sicheren Stil. (Ich mein, da gibt es Gegner die sind schwebende Dämonen auf einem "Thron" (Toilette).) Es hat Quality of Life features, die in RPGs allgemein und JRPGs im Speziellen absolut innovativ sind. Etwa die möglichkeit viel zu einfache Grind-Kämpfe mit einem Knopfdruck automatisch ablaufen zu lassen.
Nichts, aber auch gar nichts, ist andiesem Spiel bloßer Standard.

PoE dagegen? Das ist halt noch mal eine RÜckbesinnung auf alte Infinity Engine RPGs. Nicht schlecht, aber auch echt nicht so einzigartig wie Persona 5.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe alle gespielt und sie waren nicht schlecht, aber warum würde man jemanden empfehlen ME2 quasi mitten in der Story anzufangen wenn es auch den noch besseren ersten Teil gibt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Persona 5 verdient imo einen Platz in dieser Liste. Pillars of Eternity dagegen ist eher was für Nostalgiker.



Und trotzdem ist PoE ein verdammt gutes Spiel.  Es geht hier ja nicht um Einzigartigkeit, sondern um die Qualität.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich habe alle gespielt und sie waren nicht schlecht, aber warum würde man jemanden empfehlen ME2 quasi mitten in der Story anzufangen wenn es auch den noch besseren ersten Teil gibt?



Der erste Teil ist aber schon 2007 erschienen, zählt also nicht mehr für das Jahrzehnt.


----------



## xaan (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist PoE ein verdammt gutes Spiel.  Es geht hier ja nicht um Einzigartigkeit, sondern um die Qualität.


Die Implikation soll wohl sein, dass PoE qualitativ über Persona 5 steht?
Dazu sage ich nur: nein.

Mal davon abgesehen: wenn man die Liste der "besten RPGs des Jahrzehnts" auf nur 5 Titel beschränkt, dann sollte schon eine gewisse Einzigartigkeit im Genre eines der Kriterien sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Implikation soll wohl sein, dass PoE qualitativ über Persona 5 steht?
> Dazu sage ich nur: nein.



Seh ich nicht so. Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache, je nachdem, ob man nun auf Manga/Anime inspirierte JRPGs oder klassische D&D inspirierte westliche RPGs steht. Während Persona 5 klassische PS1/PS2 JRPG-Elemente mit, da stimme ich zu, durchaus einigen Innovationen kombiniert, und für Fans des Genres sicher nicht zu Unrecht gefeiert wird, macht Pillars of Eternity für seine anvisierte Zielgruppe ebenfalls nichts verkehrt, auch wenn es nicht gerade vor Innovationen glüht. Aber das muss es auch nicht, das war überhaupt nicht Ziel der Entwickler.

Es sind zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele, die beide ihren jeweiligen Zielgruppen das liefern, was diese Zielgruppen an Features, Inhalten und Qualitäten erwarten. Da beide Spiele aber so grundverschieden sind, sind beide auch nur sehr schwer direkt miteinander zu vergleichen. Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht wagen zu behaupten, eines der beiden Spiele wäre besser, als das andere.


----------



## kingcoolstar (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich persönlich fand Mass Effect 3 am besten. Gutes Gameplay, geile Atmosphäre, hammer Story und sehr gutes Charakter tiefgang.


----------



## xaan (22. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache.


Deswegen steht in meinem ursprünglichen Kommentar ganz am Anfang dieser Diskussion auch ein "imo"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2019)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand Mass Effect 3 am besten. Gutes Gameplay, geile Atmosphäre, hammer Story und sehr gutes Charakter tiefgang.



Ah, es gibt noch Leute mit gutem Geschmack.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Implikation soll wohl sein, dass PoE qualitativ über Persona 5 steht?
> Dazu sage ich nur: nein.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen: wenn man die Liste der "besten RPGs des Jahrzehnts" auf nur 5 Titel beschränkt, dann sollte schon eine gewisse Einzigartigkeit im Genre eines der Kriterien sein.



Implizieren wollte ich gar nichts. PoE ist halt ein qualitativ hervorragendes Spiel. Möglich, dass Persona 5 das auch ist, aber das sah die Redaktion wohl anders. Ich selbst kann es nicht beurteilen, da ich Persona 5 nie gespielt habe.


----------



## xaan (22. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Implizieren wollte ich gar nichts. PoE ist halt ein qualitativ hervorragendes Spiel. Möglich, dass Persona 5 das auch ist, aber das sah die Redaktion wohl anders. Ich selbst kann es nicht beurteilen, da ich Persona 5 nie gespielt habe.



Naja, "die Redaktion" ist da zu allgemein. Die Autoren der jeweiligen Tests und der 5-RPG-Liste hier sind alles unterschiedliche Personen.
Allerdings: im Testvideo der PCG fallen Sätze wie "must have, nicht nur für Japan Fans"


----------



## Sanador (22. Dezember 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach ist *Skyrim* zwar ein sehr gutes Spiel, doch als Rollenspiel taugt es nicht.
Denn man ist kein Akteure, sondern man ist  der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der gesamten Spielwelt. Du bist der auserwählte Halbgott und alle Geschehnisse finden nur dann statt, wenn Du es willst. Du passt dich nicht der Welt von Himmelsrand an, sondern die Welt passt sich dir an.
Außerdem kann man auf Grund des Skillsystems mit nur einem erstellten Charakter alles werden.

Ne, haut *Skyrim* raus und ersetzt es lieber mit *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*!


----------



## FalloutEffect (22. Dezember 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht ist an der Liste nicht viel auszusetzen. Witcher 3 und ME2 sind in Ordnung. Ich hätte vermutlich statt Skyrim, Deus Ex HR platziert.. Einfach weil es die bessere Mainstory hat. Pillars of Eternity fand ich richtig klasse. Als BG-Fan habe ich nach so einem Spiel gelechzt. Es war jedenfalls mein persönliches Spiel des Jahrzehnts. DOS2 war auch ein verdammt gutes Spiel, auch wenn ich diese Rundenkämpfe nicht sonderlich mochte. Sonst wäre es bei mir noch ein wenig weiter oben in der Gunst.

btw: die RPG-Enttäuschung des Jahrzehnts war für mich Dragon Age 2. Falls ihr mal dazu eine Special machen wollt, dann darf DA2 nicht fehlen. Gott sei Dank, habe ich mir nie Fallout 4 gekauft und gespielt.


----------



## Siriuz (22. Dezember 2019)

The Witcher 3 definitiv. Bereits zweimal durchgespielt und für mich nicht nur grafisch, sondern auch von der Geschichte her das schönste. Passt alles.

Mass Effect 2 ist auch mein Lieblingsteil. Sicherlich schon 4-5 mal durchgespielt. 

Mit Skyrim bin ich nie warm geworden, weil es keinerlei Geschichte erzählt. Alles zu seicht und zu sandbox.

Den Rest habe ich nie angefasst.


----------



## Jakkelien (22. Dezember 2019)

Würde Elex mit rein nehmen. Es ist nun einmal der beste Vertreter der Gothic-Formel im letzten Jahrzehnt.
Und die Gothic-Formel sollte einfach jeder RPGler mal erlebt haben.

Divinity 2 konnte ich leider nie genießen und dabei habe ich es im Multiplayer gespielt. Leider war es da einfach ein völlig verbugter Haufen Software Sch**** durch den man sich durchquälen musste. Hätte es wohl im Singleplayer spielen sollen.
Die Erfahrung damit war so schlecht, das ich das ganze Lob in keiner Weise verstehen kann.
Doch es hat vieles anders gemacht und verdient alleine dafür schon einen Platz in der Liste.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Dezember 2019)

Mir persönlich fehlt da  eigentlich* Fallout New Vegas*  

TW3 ist ohne Zweifel  ein sehr gutes Spiel, konnte mich aber einfach nicht hundertprozentig "abholen".


----------



## EvilReFlex (23. Dezember 2019)

Wusste gar nicht das The Witcher ein RPG ist, also für mich fangen RPGs immer mit der Charaktererstellung an. 
Ich kann mit solchen "RPGs" einfach nichts anfangen, finds auch nicht gut wenn der Spielcharakter vertont ist. 
Und Gerald bei TW ist mich auch viel zu unsympathisch. 

Für mich sind die Elder Scrolls Spiele einfach der Inbegriff eines "RPGs", mann kann einfach machen was man will und dank Mods so gut wie alles ändern.  (ohne Mods würde ich aber Skyrim nicht ertragen ^^)


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Würde Elex mit rein nehmen. Es ist nun einmal der beste Vertreter der Gothic-Formel im letzten Jahrzehnt.
> Und die Gothic-Formel sollte einfach jeder RPGler mal erlebt haben.



Elex hat mir Spaß gemacht, aber ehrlich gesagt: Gothic 1 und 2 kann es für mich nicht das Wasser reichen. Ich hab bei den heutigen Piranha Bytes Spielen (auch wenn sie mir immer wieder Spaß machen) den Eindruck, als würden die Entwickler Parodien ihrer eigenen alten Spiele entwickeln. Jedenfalls fehlen Elex ganz zentrale Elemente der Gothic Formel aus Gothic 1 und 2, was das Weltdesign, die Verteilung von Monstern und das Balancing usw. angeht. 
Auch wenn Gothic damals technisch hakelig und zu Anfang auch ziemlich buggy war, aber das waren alles extrem durchdachte Elemente, die immer in einer Art Progress-System eingebettet waren, das von Anfang bis Ende einfach funktioniert hat. Je stärker man wurde, desto mehr Orte waren zugänglich, weil man Monster in Gebieten besiegen konnte, die vorher quasi unbesiegbar waren aufgrund des Waffen/Panzerungssystems. Wenn der Waffenschaden niedriger war, als der Panzerungswert eines Gegners, hat jeder Treffer grundsätzlich nur einen Schadenspunkt verursacht, was extrem wenig ist. Dadurch gab es bei jeder Gegnerart immer wieder den Moment, wo man plötzlich ne Waffe hatte, die bestimmte Gegner besiegbar machte und das war für mich jedes Mal ein tolles Gefühl erstmals effektiv gegen Snapper, Orks oder einen Schattenläufer kämpfen zu können. Oder mit dem Hammer den (ich glaube?) Steintroll besiegen zu können.
Elex hatte zwar auch von Anfang an schwere Gegner, aber insgesamt waren das Weltdesign und das Balancing deutlich ungeordneter und unausbalancierter, was bei vielen eben auch für Frust gesorgt hat (ich fand's trotzdem schön, zu Anfang mal so richtig schwach zu sein und sich erstmal hocharbeiten zu müssen). Trotzdem war Elex in vielen Punkten meiner Meinung nach wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber eben auch nur einer.




EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das The Witcher ein RPG ist, also für mich fangen RPGs immer mit der Charaktererstellung an.



Ob Rollenspiel oder nicht Rollenspiel ... das ist ein Thema, über das könnte ich wahrscheinlich seitenweise philosophieren. Damit möchte ich jetzt auch gar nicht anfangen. Das wäre evtl. mal ein Thema für einen eigenen Thread, aber definitiv (für mich) nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. So 100% eindeutig kann man die Linie, gerade in Bezug auf Computerspiele, wahrscheinlich nicht ziehen. Gerade heute, wo selbst Shooter und Rennspiele teilweise Levelsysteme, Perks, Loot usw. haben und in Adventures schwerwiegende Entscheidungen getroffen werden.

Ob man aber einen selbst erstellten Charakter spielt oder vom Spiel (oder im PnP Bereich Spielleiter) einen vorgefertigten Charakter zugeteilt bekommt, hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Einfluss darauf, ob es ein Rollenspiel ist oder nicht.


----------



## EvilReFlex (23. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ob man aber einen selbst erstellten Charakter spielt oder vom Spiel (oder im PnP Bereich Spielleiter) einen vorgefertigten Charakter zugeteilt bekommt, hat meiner Meinung nach keinen Einfluss darauf, ob es ein Rollenspiel ist oder nicht.



Das ist *deine* Meinung, ich habe ja auch " für *mich *fangen RPGs immer mit der Charaktererstellung an" geschrieben.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. Dezember 2019)

Das Jahrzehnt ist fast vorbei und weitere CRPG werden wohl kaum noch erscheinen.

Daher Vorhang auf für die 10 besten PC - SP - CRPG für die zweite Dekade des 21. Jh. !

1. TW 3: Wild Hunt: 91 % (2015/16)

Die 91 % erreicht der dritte Teil rund um die Abenteuer des Hexers erst mit der GOTY und den herausragenden Addons - da Charaktersystem und Kampfsystem "nur" gut sind. In diesen beiden Punkten wird der Hexer von einigen CRPG in diesem Jahrzehnt geschlagen.

2. Divinity: OS 2: 90 % (2017/18 )

Erst mit der DE erreicht der zweite Teil, aber tatsächlich sogar bereits der fünfte Teil in der Larian-Rollenspielwelt die platinfarbene Gegend der 90er. Das wohl beste Rundenkampfsystem mindestens in diesem Jahrzehnt gepaart mit guter isometrischer Grafik, einer interessanten Story und interessanten Begleitern - die Larian Studios sind der zweite große Aufsteiger der Entwickler.

3. Fallout: NV (2010/11): 89 %
großartiges CRPG von Obsidian, genauer gesagt bis heute das beste CRPG von ihnen, wenngleich auch erst in der Goty-Version inklusive den sehr guten Addons, Survivalmodus, Taktik/Shooter-Kampfsystem, unterschiedliche Konsequenzen und dem Setting

4. Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire (2018/19): 88 %
schon das zweite CRPG von Obsidian in der Liste und das klassischste der Top 10 bislang, der zweite Teil verbessert etliche Bereiche, in denen der Vorgänger Fehler hatte - ein weiteres Meisterwerk von Obsidian Entertainment, die glasklar zu den Top 3 - Entwicklern dieses Jahrzehnts gehören

5. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (2011/12): 88 %
in welchem anderen CRPG verpasst man ein komplettes Kapitel, wenn man die nötige Entscheidung trifft ?! Der zweite Teil erreicht die 88 % auch erst mit der Goty, die das ganze, eher kurze Spiel weiter poliert - in der Ursprungsversion von 2011 nahm aber ein anderes CRPG dem Hexer für einige Zeit die Krone ab...

6. TeS V: Skyrim (2011/16): 87 %
es ist unglaublich, wie dieses CRPG das gesamte Jahrzehnt über frisch geblieben ist - entweder durch Mods, Youtuber oder aber durch die Special Edition von 2016 - Enderal: Forgotten Stories (2016/1 ist an dieser Stelle auch zu erwähnen, denn ohne Skyrim läuft es nicht, ist aber besser als die meisten anderen CRPG - 2011 war TeS V die Nr. 1.

7. Deus Ex: Human Revolution DC (2011/13): 87 %

ein würdiges Deus Ex, welches in der Director´s Cut - Version nochmal zulegen konnte und nochmal zu einem Nachfolger führte, hoffentlich nicht der letzte...

8. Path of Exile (2013 ff.): 86 %

ein H&S muss in die Liste - und der Titel für das beste H&S des Jahrzehnts geht an Path of Exile - ein Free to Play-Titel, der in all den Jahren deutliche Verbesserungen/Addons bekam und insgesamt derzeit wohl das ausgereifteste H&S ist- das beste "CRPG" (H&S m.E. ein Subgenre) im äußert mauen Jahr 2013

9. Final Fantasy IX (2016): 85 %

Ein JRPG muss ebenfalls enthalten sein und das ist FF IX, das 16 Jahre nach der Erstveröffentlichung erschien. FF IX ist daher das beste JRPG auf dem PC im gesamten Jahrzehnt.

10. Disco Elysium (2019): 85 %

das jüngste CRPG auf der Liste sollte auch seinen Platz erhalten, das Spiel ist ziemlich einzigartig...

Weitere 85er m.E.: PoE; Torment: ToN; DS 3; Deus Ex: MD; Kingdom Come (Royal Edition); Divinity  (DE); FFX, X-2 (komplett)

Leider taucht Bioware für mich nicht mehr in den Top 10 oder bei den CRPG mit wenigstens 85 % auf.


----------



## Jakkelien (23. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Elex hat mir Spaß gemacht, aber ehrlich gesagt: Gothic 1 und 2 kann es für mich nicht das Wasser reichen. Ich hab bei den heutigen Piranha Bytes Spielen (auch wenn sie mir immer wieder Spaß machen) den Eindruck, als würden die Entwickler Parodien ihrer eigenen alten Spiele entwickeln. Jedenfalls fehlen Elex ganz zentrale Elemente der Gothic Formel aus Gothic 1 und 2, was das Weltdesign, die Verteilung von Monstern und das Balancing usw. angeht.


Dank Jetpack wenig verwunderlich 
Doch auch in Elex gab es Gebiete, wo dich die Gegner kurzerhand geoneshootet hatten. Guten Loot gab es in Engpässen wie Höhlen, Häusern oder Schluchten, wo man sich nur schwer vorbeimogeln konnte und viele Gegner beherrschten Fernkampf. Mir fällt eigentlich nur ein großer Fail bei der Monsterplatzierung ein. Irgendwo bei einem Außenposten der Inquisition gibt es 3 Chimären die ein Schwert bewachen. Doch eben außerhalb und es ist ein leichtes die Viecher wegzulocken, um dann plötzlich mit einer fast schon Endgame-Waffe dazustehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Dank Jetpack wenig verwunderlich
> Doch auch in Elex gab es Gebiete, wo dich die Gegner kurzerhand geoneshootet hatten. Guten Loot gab es in Engpässen wie Höhlen, Häusern oder Schluchten, wo man sich nur schwer vorbeimogeln konnte und viele Gegner beherrschten Fernkampf. Mir fällt eigentlich nur ein großer Fail bei der Monsterplatzierung ein. Irgendwo bei einem Außenposten der Inquisition gibt es 3 Chimären die ein Schwert bewachen. Doch eben außerhalb und es ist ein leichtes die Viecher wegzulocken, um dann plötzlich mit einer fast schon Endgame-Waffe dazustehen.



Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das Jetpack ne gute Idee war. Einerseits macht es natürlich Spaß damit rumzufliegen und schnell mal 10 Meter Höhenunterschied zu überwinden oder aus einer gefährlichen Situation zu verschwinden. Andererseits macht es Höhenunterschiede gleichzeitig aber auch oft unwichtig, da man sich häufig nicht wirklich Wege suchen muss. Somit konnten auch leicht Monstergruppen umgangen werden, die man evtl. zur Bewachung vieler Orte hätte einsetzen können, die erst später wichtig werden oder eben Dinge enthalten, die zu Anfang einfach zu mächtig sind.

Generell denke ich, eines der größten Probleme von Elex war tatsächlich seine Größe. Während bei Gothic 1 und 2 irgendwie jedes platzierte Monster und Objekt Hand und Fuß hatte, hatte man in Elex ständig das Gefühl die Entwickler dachten sich "hier ist noch Platz, setzen wir hier doch einfach ein Haus, ein paar Kisten und Monster hin, damit die Welt nicht so leer ist". Ich mag kompaktere, dafür durchdachtere Spielwelten lieber.


----------



## BuzzKillington (23. Dezember 2019)

Kein Fallout? 
Mit den "klassischen" Fantasy-Szenarien kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (23. Dezember 2019)

Schon seltsam, irgendwie bin ich wohl der einzige, der ME3 vor ME2 setzen würde (vom Ende mal abgesehen, mit oder ohne Patch *hust*).
Ich krieg auch heute noch einen Klos im Hals, wenn ich auf den verdammten Shroud zu fahre und weiß, dass Mordin gleich tot ist und ich kann verdammt noch mal nichts dagegen unternehmen. Oder wenn Thane´s Ende naht. Das Gebet an Kalahira ist mein absolutes persönliches Highlight. Oder das Scharfschützentreffen mit Garrus auf der Citadel. Oder...oder..oder....


----------



## Tori1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, irgendwie bin ich wohl der einzige, der ME3 vor ME2 setzen würde (vom Ende mal abgesehen, mit oder ohne Patch *hust*).
> Ich krieg auch heute noch einen Klos im Hals, wenn ich auf den verdammten Shroud zu fahre und weiß, dass Mordin gleich tot ist und ich kann verdammt noch mal nichts dagegen unternehmen. Oder wenn Thane´s Ende naht. Das Gebet an Kalahira ist mein absolutes persönliches Highlight. Oder das Scharfschützentreffen mit Garrus auf der Citadel. Oder...oder..oder....




Der einzige nicht, ich fand ME3 ein sehr gutes Spiel sogar in Teilen sicher auch besser als ME2. Da Shepart bei mir überlebt hat bin ich auch mit dem Ende zufrieden.
Die von dir angesprochen Geschichten haben viele Emotionen ausgelöst bei mir mehr als die ersten Teile zusammen.

Den Patch habe ich nicht gespielt ich bin der Meinung dass man das Ende so nehmen sollte wie es vorgesehen war.
Wenn ich den Anspruch haben das eine Serie so enden muss wie ich mir das wünsche dann kann ich diese auch selber schreiben.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (23. Dezember 2019)

Die Liste ist ok.

Für skyrim würde ich allerdings oblivion wählen, da es für mich das wesentlich bessere questdesign hatte.

Disco elysium, dark souls und south Park Stick of truth gehört für mich auch in die Liste.


----------



## xaan (24. Dezember 2019)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, irgendwie bin ich wohl der einzige, der ME3 vor ME2 setzen würde (vom Ende mal abgesehen, mit oder ohne Patch *hust*).
> Ich krieg auch heute noch einen Klos im Hals, wenn ich auf den verdammten Shroud zu fahre und weiß, dass Mordin gleich tot ist und ich kann verdammt noch mal nichts dagegen unternehmen. Oder wenn Thane´s Ende naht. Das Gebet an Kalahira ist mein absolutes persönliches Highlight. Oder das Scharfschützentreffen mit Garrus auf der Citadel. Oder...oder..oder....



Die einzige Sache die ME3 besser macht als seine Vorgänger ist imo die Inszenation der Hauptstory und das zu-Ende-bringen von Trilogie-Übergreifenden Gefährtenstories. (Tali+Legion, Mordin+Genophage).
Aber: dabei zehrt es ganz mächtig aus dem großen World- und Characterbuildung-Schatz, der mit den beiden Vorgängern so liebevoll aufgebaut wurde. Mindestens 1/3, wenn nicht sogar 1/2 des Lobs für das zu Ende bringen der losen Storyfäden, die ME3 sich einheimst, gebührt den Vorgängern, die das überhaupt erst aufgebaut haben.

Worin ME3 dann auch noch völlig versagt ist, ein Rollenspiel zu sein. Die Nebenquests sind nur noch Leute belauschen und dann Fetchquests. Das Questlog ist so schlimm, dass es den Namen nicht mehr verdient. Dabei zu helfen, unerledigte Quests zu tracken, tut es jedenfalls nicht. Das ganze Spiel ist eine einzige ludonarrative Dissonaz - die Story will einem dauernd erzählen, die Erde sei JETZ in Gefahr, und man mus SCHNELL SCHNELL SCHNELL Verbündete finden - und dann gurkt man erst mal in Ruhe von A nach B, oder macht im Citadel-DLC gemütlich Party mit seinen Gefährten.
Schlussendlich sagt einem das Spiel auch noch am Ende, dass all die getroffenen Entscheidungen eh egal waren. Ein "toller" Move für das Ende einer Reihe, deren großes Verkaufsargument unter Anderem auch die Entscheidungen waren...
(insbesondere dass all meine Arbeit für Frieden zwischen Geth und Quarianern einfach kaputtgewalzt wurde, verzeihe ich Bioware nicht.)


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist *Skyrim* zwar ein sehr gutes Spiel, doch als Rollenspiel taugt es nicht.
> Denn man ist kein Akteure, sondern man ist  der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der gesamten Spielwelt. Du bist der auserwählte Halbgott und alle Geschehnisse finden nur dann statt, wenn Du es willst. Du passt dich nicht der Welt von Himmelsrand an, sondern die Welt passt sich dir an.
> Außerdem kann man auf Grund des Skillsystems mit nur einem erstellten Charakter alles werden.
> 
> Ne, haut *Skyrim* raus und ersetzt es lieber mit *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*!



Dann hat The Witcher da aber schon gar nichts zu suchen. Denn mehr als eine Quest nach der anderen Abspulen tut man da nicht. Alles andere wie Skill Kampf System Item System usw. ist spielerisch auf einem ziemlichen Tiefpunkt. Wenn es danach ginge könnte man selbst Diablo noch als Rollenspiel bezeichnen und all die Spiele die einfach nur ein Questsystem haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Dezember 2019)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Die Liste ist ok.
> 
> Für skyrim würde ich allerdings oblivion wählen, da es für mich das wesentlich bessere questdesign hatte.
> 
> Disco elysium, dark souls und south Park Stick of truth gehört für mich auch in die Liste.



Oblivion erschien allerdings lange vor 2010, also vor der letzten Dekade. 



Batze schrieb:


> Dann hat The Witcher da aber schon gar nichts zu suchen. Denn mehr als eine Quest nach der anderen Abspulen tut man da nicht.


In welchem RPG tut man das nicht? Letztlich macht man in jedem RPG doch nichts anderes: Man spult eine Quest nach der anderen ab. Vor allem in Skyrim. In The Witcher sind die Quests wenigstens noch gut geschrieben.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Dezember 2019)

Meine Top 5:

1. The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
2. The Witcher 3
3. Persona 5
4. Final Fantasy XIII (Final Fantasy XV leider noch nicht gespielt, sonst wäre das vielleicht an dieser Stelle)
5. Tales of Berseria


----------



## MrFob (24. Dezember 2019)

Fuer mich:
1. Witcher 3 - Bestes Spiel dieser Dekade. Punkt.
2. Mass Effect Trilogie (schwer auseinanderzudividieren, darum einfach alle drei.) - Bestes Setting, tolle Charaktere, tolle Story, cooles Gameplay
3. Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Beste Lore, tolle Atmosphaere, bestes stealth-gameplay
4. TES: Skyrim - Verdammt vielseitig, tolle Mods, VR-tauglich, macht eigentlich immer fast mehr Spass an dem Spiel rumzutuefteln als es zu spielen.
5.  Alpha Protocol - Das gameplay und die Technik waren zwar eher nur ok, aber Story, Setting und Entscheidungsfreiheiten haben das mehr als Wett gemacht.

Waere es nicht ein paar Monate zu frueh fuer diese Liste raus gekommen haette sich Dragon Age Origins wahrscheinlich noch auf Platz 4 dieser Liste gedraengt. Das war naemlich auch ein echt gutes Spiel bowohl mir hier der Kampf nicht so gefallen hat (ich brauch ein bisschen action ). So aber ist es raus und Inquisition wuerde es nur auf Platz 7 meiner Liste schaffen (DA2 war mal nicht so meins). Platz 6 wuerde an Assassin's Creed: Origins gehen, dass die Witcher 3 Formel sehr ordentlich kopiert und in einem sehr coolen Setting umgesetzt hatte. Diablo 3 muesste man hier auch noch direkt mit an die Liste haengen, da ich dass doch alle Jahr mal wieder rauskrame und ein wenig spiele.
Dahinter timmeln sich dann noch Kandidaten wie Dishonored, Elex, Fallout 4 und The Outer Worlds aber die jetzt alle noch einordenen zu wollen waere muessig.

Alles in allem konnte sich der gediegenen (action-)Rollenspieler diese Dekade nicht beschweren, denn ich habe ja noch nicht mal die Souls-Titel, isometrischen Vertreter oder Konsolen-Exclusives hier mit einbezogen, weil ich die meisten davon (noch) nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (24. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oblivion erschien allerdings lange vor 2010, also vor der letzten Dekade. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> In welchem RPG tut man das nicht? Letztlich macht man in jedem RPG doch nichts anderes: Man spult eine Quest nach der anderen ab. Vor allem in Skyrim. In The Witcher sind die Quests wenigstens noch gut geschrieben.


Hast recht.

Damit ist dann oblivion raus und dragonquest 11 drin


----------



## Jakkelien (24. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Alles in allem konnte sich der gediegenen (action-)Rollenspieler diese Dekade nicht beschweren [...]


Dafür gab es wenig Futter für RPGs mit nur einem Charakter.

Das Genre scheint dermaßen "unbeliebt" bei Studios und Publisher, dass es nur 4 Entwickler gibt:
- Bethesda mit Skyrim und Fallout 4
- Piranha Bytes mit Risen 2, 3 und Elex
- CD Project mit Witcher 2 und 3
- und Ubisoft mit Odyssey.

Auf 10 Jahre gestreckt, bleibt davon nicht viel übrig.

Das nächste Jahrzehnt fängt dafür bereits mit 2 neues Vertretern an. Vampire Bloodlines 2 und Cyberpunkt.
Ersteres sogar mal von einem neuen Entwickler. Denke das werden noch mehr, jetzt da Bethesda am schwächeln ist.


----------

